# Is Beleriand part of Middle-earth?



## LúthienTinúviel (Sep 16, 2002)

This question was brought up in another thread, and it seems to me that both sides take it for granted that they're right, which obviously can't be so. I always assumed that it Beleriand was a part of ME, though obviously no longer a part by the time of the War of the Ring. I don't have my Silmarillion on me at the moment, but if someone could perhaps cite a passage where this question is cleared up...?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 16, 2002)

I do not have a quote (if one does in fact exist?) but I do take it for granted that Beleriand was a part of ME.It was connected to the rest, wasn't it?
It's like asking if e.g.Spain is a part of Europe?


----------



## Rangerdave (Sep 16, 2002)

Beleriand was the western most part of Middle Earth, that is until it sank. Beleriand lay west of the Blue mountains, but was destroyed during the final overthrow of Morgoth.

If you compare the maps in the Sil and LotR, you can see how they used to fit together.

RD


----------



## LúthienTinúviel (Sep 17, 2002)

Aye, that was always what I thought, but in another thread, Gil-Galad and Lantarion disagree and seem to take for granted that Beleriand is indeed not part of ME. 

GG and Lantarion, or any who support them - What is your reasoning? (I'm not trying to pick on you...I'm just genuinely interested in figuring this out).


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LúthienTinúviel _
> *Aye, that was always what I thought, but in another thread, Gil-Galad and Lantarion disagree and seem to take for granted that Beleriand is indeed not part of ME.
> 
> GG and Lantarion, or any who support them - What is your reasoning? (I'm not trying to pick on you...I'm just genuinely interested in figuring this out). *



I wanna know that too!


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 18, 2002)

I said that?! Well I must have been high, because it is an obvious fact that Beleriand was a part of Middle-Earth until the Second Age when it was detached from Eriador and was cast under the waves by Illy. It was no longer a part of M-E during the Third Age, obviously; but anything different would have to be wrong. No offense though. 
Could somebody dig that thread up? I'm not sure which one you're talking about LT..?


----------



## LúthienTinúviel (Sep 18, 2002)

Who is the most beautiful woman in ME? Page 3 .

Perhaps I mistook you?

But even if I did...Gil-Galad backed you up...

I'm confused now.  

The issue was that you two seemed to say that Lúthien could not be accounted among the fairest of ME because she did not live in ME... Is that right?


----------



## Ceorl (Sep 19, 2002)

If you look at the mountains on the East of the Beleriand map, you can see I think the blue mountains(not with my books at moment) and the same mountains form the West border of Beleriand. These are the mountains where the Dwarf mansions of Nogrod and Belegrost were situated, and remember Thorin talking of the Anciet Dwarven mines in the Ered Luin?

Oh and Eru didn't cast Beleriand under the waves either it was the Valar during the War of Wrath.


----------



## Diamond Took (Sep 19, 2002)

if you have a look in the maps at the back of _the Lord of the Rings_, you will find that yes indeed beleriand is part of Middle Earth.


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Last posted by Lantarion_
> Mula, Lúthien did not live in Middle-Earth as such.. I'm not sure, but perhaps Beleriand was not included in the "Middle-Earth" this poll is dealing with.


LOL, yes you did indeed misunderstand me! I thought I was quite clear in the above quote that the "Middle-Earth" that was included in the poll-question, "Who is the Most Beautiful Woman in Middle-Earth", might not have included the pre-Change Middle-Earth regions (namely Beleriand!). Of course Beleriand is a part of M-E; geez!


----------



## LúthienTinúviel (Sep 19, 2002)

Oh.  Phew. Well, now I feel like a moron for posting this, but oh well. At least I won't be scartching my head for hours staring at your reply, Lantarion. Oy vey. Must just have been a bad day. I'm not usually this daft, I promise.  

Thanks for clearing that up for me, guys. And sorry for misunderstanding you, Lantarion.


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 20, 2002)

That's perfectly alright, _mou man tai aa_; and don't feel ashamed, every other day is a no-brainer for me!  Or then I get no-brainers whever I don't expect them, or when I would least want to have them.. Curse them!! I will rejoice on the day they create a vaccine for such idiocy..


----------



## LúthienTinúviel (Sep 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *That's perfectly alright, mou man tai aa; and don't feel ashamed, every other day is a no-brainer for me!  Or then I get no-brainers whever I don't expect them, or when I would least want to have them.. Curse them!! I will rejoice on the day they create a vaccine for such idiocy..  *



hear hear! As will I. You must not forget to tip me off about that vaccine when it is created. I could use a couple.


----------

